# Looking for a good GSD breeder in MN or WI



## Fazer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello,

I am just starting the process of trying to find a responsible/quality GSD breeder in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Me and my family are looking for a German bloodlined GSD for a family pet, and we are looking at health, temperment, and beauty. We are not interested in American lines, and I am on the fence on show versus working (still confused on the difference).

There is a lot of information out there about breeders, some good and some bad. Just looking for feedback on any that can be recommended.

Have talked and met with Jerland in Barron, WI, and trying to have dialogue with Sable Rock in St. Peter, MN (hard to communicate with though) -- looking for opinions/stories on these two as well.

Looking for a good breeder, with a good reputaiton of placing quality dogs with families. On a budget, so not looking to spend more than $1500.

Also, how would you go about choosing both a breeder, and a pup?

Thoughts?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are leaning towards working lines, here is an amazing breeder:

- Home

If you are leaning towards show lines, here is another amazing breeder (close to Wisconsin, in Freeport):

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

I have trained with and/or owned dogs from both breeders, and can, with out fail, tell you that not only are the dogs beautiful, they are sound in temperament and health.

Both breeders are impeccable trainers/handlers and have the knowledge to provide you with the perfect match for your family (a good breeder will let you know what pups will or will not work for your own individual situation, as they have intimate knowledge of the litter and will have been working with them since day one)....so, choosing a puppy will be something the breeder will do for you or help you do if there are more than one that will be a good match for you. 

Good luck...and the breeder Robin Huerta, from Team Huerta Hof, is a member of this board if you have any questions or would like more info from her.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

You'll hear lots of good things about Vom Gildaf's (-Home suggested by Hillary), someone to definitely consider if you're leaning towards working lines, _or_ if you're leaning towards showlines, Huerta Hof can't be beat.


----------

